# North Slope General Archery, Unsuccessful



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

Seems odd that in a year that we are suppose to have more overall deer tags that it would be the first time since I've been putting in on this unit (4 years) that I would be unsuccessful. Anyone know if they lowered the archery deer tags because of the new rifle deer hunt on that unit?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im going to say it because more people have jumped around.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You can thank option 2.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I think more people are putting in the 2nd-5th choices in easier areas to just get a tag so they can hunt the front. I know that is what I have been doing from the start. Problem is that then crowds out the people that actually want to hunt said easier to draw area.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

All 3 of the above posts are true, especially alpinebowman's comment. 

Another fact is that more people are using the point loophole by jumping to the head of the line to obtain tags in choices 2-5. You might put NS Archery as your first choice with 0 points, but guys are drawing that same tag as a 2nd-5th because they have one or more points than you. And they are staying at the head of the line because it doesn't use their points to draw choices 2-5. 

Now you have 1 point for next year, so you can play the game. Apply for a hard to draw unit as your first choice and then NS Archery as your 2nd choice. You will draw the tag and have 2 points for the following year's draw. Then you can put in with a buddy who has 0 points, average at 1 point and draw the following year. It gets even better! You will then have 3 points, your buddy has 1 point and now you can allow another hunter with 0 points to apply with you and all 3 applicants will average at 1 point and be able to draw that tag as a 2nd choice and continue doing it. 

At least until someone with the power decides to close the loophole (or you draw the high demand permit which would take years). 

(DB- I didn't intend for the above to personal, just demonstrating how it works and using this example as why the loophole needs to be closed. Sorry you didn't draw.)


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Packout said:


> All 3 of the above posts are true, especially alpinebowman's comment.
> 
> Another fact is that more people are using the point loophole by jumping to the head of the line to obtain tags in choices 2-5. You might put NS Archery as your first choice with 0 points, but guys are drawing that same tag as a 2nd-5th because they have one or more points than you. And they are staying at the head of the line because it doesn't use their points to draw choices 2-5.


i've been curious about that. i have a friend who always seems to have points and a tag. now i know...

i'm relatively new to "playing the game" in utah. there's a lot that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

Not to change the subject but, did anyone NOT draw unit 4/5/6 rifle as a first choice this year? I have heard of a few that didn't and I'm wondering if I will be able to "play the point game" in the future


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

i drew my 1st and only choice with 0 points. 2 years running. I figure that if I don't draw a deer tag, I will purchase an Elk tag. Either way, I will be hunting.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

For the life of me I don't know why John Bear and wildlife board put the kibosh on fixing that loop hole.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I must be lucky because I've never not drawn a deer tag in my life in utah. If I didn't draw a deer tag I'd just do what bow dude said and by an elk tag or hunt deer in idaho. Its not the end of the world.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

> I must be lucky because I've never not drawn a deer tag in my life in utah. If I didn't draw a deer tag I'd just do what bow dude said and by an elk tag or hunt deer in idaho. Its not the end of the world.


I would love to hunt deer in ID since I didn't draw a UT gen archery deer tag. Unfortunately a non-res ID deer tag is about $460. Kinda steep.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

lunkerjunker said:


> I would love to hunt deer in ID since I didn't draw a UT gen archery deer tag. Unfortunately a non-res ID deer tag is about $460. Kinda steep.


When there's a will there's a way. You can still buy an elk tag and hunt. No use sitting on the coach come hunting season.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

Packout said:


> All 3 of the above posts are true, especially alpinebowman's comment.
> 
> (DB- I didn't intend for the above to personal, just demonstrating how it works and using this example as why the loophole needs to be closed. Sorry you didn't draw.)


Packout - no offense taken. I appreciate you taking the time to educate me.

Thanks to everyone for your input.

I assumed with archery if I picked a unit that wasn't that popular I would always draw out, it's the general hunt not a limited entry. After 4 years of always drawing out and sorta getting a handle on the deer in the area and progressing in getting better opportunities each year I thought this year would be the year I got a good shot at one and the thought of starting over on another unit (Kamas, 2nd choice never thought I would need it) just isn't what I want. I probably should have mentioned that. I usually put 2-5 choices just as an after thought, never thinking I'd need them, glad I did this year. So, I can go if I want and I can hunt the extended as well so I'll still get to hike with a bow this year.

Take care


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

> When there's a will there's a way. You can still buy an elk tag and hunt. No use sitting on the coach come hunting season.


Yes there is always elk. I just love having both tags in my pocket when I'm out!


----------

